# Anyone else seeing particylarly poor performance at enworld?



## Nagol (Jan 7, 2018)

G'day Folks,

I've been trying to use enworld for several days now with double-digit wait between page loads and generally crappy performance.  Any chance others have noticed or is it something towards my end of the Internet?


----------



## Kobold Boots (Jan 8, 2018)

It's not just you.  Any page I've not cached resolves slowly.


----------



## Dax Doomslayer (Jan 9, 2018)

I've been having a lot of issues for a bit now.  Time outs; bad gateways and database errors so it definitely isn't only you Nagol.


----------



## mach1.9pants (Jan 9, 2018)

Yup me too, but it has been on and off for years. Taking in the region of 10-30 secs to load each page, and errors as stated. The performance for ENW hasn't been good for a long time, sadly.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jan 9, 2018)

Its been awful for a while.  But I'm not paying for it so I just go with the flow.


----------



## Eltab (Jan 10, 2018)

Every time my computer gets sent an "upgrade", its performance gets _worse_.  I got one over Christmas / New Years, and moving around has been like wading in molasses.

EnWorld has its own problems in addition - it hasn't been the same since the Great Crash.  "Waiting for response" is becoming more common.  "Bad Gateway" shows up if I flip through too many pages quickly.

I presume that Morrus is working on improving the user experience from his end.  Since I'm not paying anything to be here, I will practice the virtue of Patience and let him DO that.


----------



## CapnZapp (Jan 10, 2018)

Nagol said:


> G'day Folks,
> 
> I've been trying to use enworld for several days now with double-digit wait between page loads and generally crappy performance.  Any chance others have noticed or is it something towards my end of the Internet?



Nope, not just you. It goes in waves.

I imagine Morrus having to reboot the Windows server... 

Sent from my C6603 using EN World mobile app


----------



## Kobold Boots (Jan 10, 2018)

Chiming in.  Things have gotten much better today.  I'm presuming that a fix has been executed.


----------



## mach1.9pants (Jan 12, 2018)

Not from NZ (other UK sites are fine like The Guardian newspaper) still loads normal once every so often, mostly 10 odd seconds per load


----------



## Morrus (Jan 12, 2018)

Traffic has been increasing throughout the last year, and we're reaching a point where we need to accommodate it somehow - it's stretching resources to their limits.  Working on it, but it's not  quick fix.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 13, 2018)

Just for some context. This is EN World's traffic for the last 8 years, back as far as 2010. The last year has been very good! (But we're struggling with the traffic). That big very recent dip right at the right hand end is Xmas Day 2017.


[FONT=&quot]*Save*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*Save*[/FONT]​


----------



## darjr (Jan 15, 2018)

How are things today folks?


----------



## Nagol (Jan 15, 2018)

Substantially better.  Rather than 10+ seconds per page load, probably 2 to 3.  No database failures or bad gateways so far.


----------



## Dax Doomslayer (Jan 15, 2018)

Yes - thus far it's working much better for me also.  I echo Nagol's experience as it is loading much quicker and no 'bomb' outs / bad gateways etc.


----------



## darjr (Jan 15, 2018)

Another thing to try is if you have read what you want mark the forums read. Try it once and see if anything is better.

More work is ongoing.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 15, 2018)

Testing post submit speed...


----------



## Morrus (Jan 15, 2018)

And again...


----------



## Morrus (Jan 15, 2018)

Third time...


----------



## darjr (Jan 15, 2018)

Test


----------



## darjr (Jan 23, 2018)

OK folks, those here especially, how are things now?


----------



## Dax Doomslayer (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi darjr,
It's been much better for me anyway.  A little slower last night but overall, it's been a huge improvement.  I haven't gotten any bad gateways or time outs and even if it's slow (which isn't anywhere near what it was), it still connects faster.  Thanks!!


----------



## Kobold Boots (Jan 23, 2018)

Much better for me than they were.  

For record: Eastern Time Zone US. - 

KB


----------

